# Steering Issue at highway speed?



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

This is a common problem with the electric power steering on the Cruze. For a long time, it has been something members on CruzeTalk have discussed, experimented with, and worked with their dealers on. Just last month, GM issued a special 10 year/150,000 mile warranty coverage on the steering for all model years of the Cruze in the U.S. If you have a 2013-14 Cruze, the correction involves reprogramming the Power Steering Control Module. If you have a 2011-12 Cruze, it would include replacing the steering rack as well. 

I had a steering computer update done on my 2014 Diesel in December of 2014, but the problem returned when the weather got cold again this fall. I had the newest update applied last month, and the problem appears to be corrected for good, now. There are numerous threads here on CruzeTalk, both about the problem itself and about the special coverage and what you should expect from the dealer when you take it in.


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 6, 2014)

My 2014 1.4 1LT same issue. Anything over 50mph the steering wheel "twitches" on smooth pavement. The car is only 9 months old with 15,900 miles, I'm the first owner.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

Okay thank you very much for the info on the potential fix. I just wasn't sure what to really search for on here about the issue let alone the best way to describe it. Now I'll have some ammo to take with me to chevy and ask for it to be looked into.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Same problem with my car at 16,000 miles now. Calling the dealer tomorrow to see if they'll try to fix it for me. My Wife's 2012 did this a while back, but the problem mysteriously disappeared, and hasn't returned.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dernz3428 said:


> Okay thank you very much for the info on the potential fix. I just wasn't sure what to really search for on here about the issue let alone the best way to describe it. Now I'll have some ammo to take with me to chevy and ask for it to be looked into.


You should have gotten an extended warranty letter a few months back for this steering issue. GM extended the warranty on the steering to 10 years/150,000 miles.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Daryl said:


> Same problem with my car at 16,000 miles now. Calling the dealer tomorrow to see if they'll try to fix it for me. My Wife's 2012 did this a while back, but the problem mysteriously disappeared, and hasn't returned.


That's right around the mileage my car did this, but only for 600 miles of a 4K trip. At 61K now and the issue has not returned.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

spacedout said:


> You should have gotten an extended warranty letter a few months back for this steering issue. GM extended the warranty on the steering to 10 years/150,000 miles.


I just bought the car about 10 days ago. I'm actually sitting at the service center right now. They're taking the car to look into the issue for me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Please post the results of your service visit.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It took me a while to get used to the sensitivity of electronic power steering. At first, I was all over the lanes in both of our cars with EPS on the highway - a little turn of the wheel goes DIRECTLY to the front wheels; my hydraulic systems always had a little bit of play before doing anything from on-center. 

That said, if you feel the steering is sticking, then wandering when you have to over correct slightly - that's what the extended service contract was issued for. I also had the steering rack replaced on my 2012 for that same issue that developed *after* I had gotten used to the hyper sensitive EPS system.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Same problem with my car at 16,000 miles now. Calling the dealer tomorrow to see if they'll try to fix it for me. My Wife's 2012 did this a while back, but the problem mysteriously disappeared, and hasn't returned.





spacedout said:


> That's right around the mileage my car did this, but only for 600 miles of a 4K trip. At 61K now and the issue has not returned.


Yeah. This issue tends to be somewhat intermittent and only becomes evident under specific conditions. For me, the engine bay had to be fully warmed up (45+ miles of driving), it had to be within about a 20 degree temperature window (above or below, it didn't happen), and it had to be highway speeds in a straight line.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

yeah i was expecting there to be some getting used to the touchy steering being that its such a new car compared to my last, but most newer cars i've driven have been, while sensative, easy to control. My situation is best described as "swimming" down the highway where the only way to get the car to go straight was to jiggle the wheel back and forth to keep it from drifting right or severely overcorrecting left. I mentioned being aware of the service bulletin regarding the steering that you guys told me about, but the service dept. claimed they didn't know anything about that. So I took a tech for a drive in the car and took it up to around 85-90mph to show off the issue as bad as I could get it without getting a ticket. I'll let you guys know what comes of it when I go back later today.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dernz3428 said:


> yeah i was expecting there to be some getting used to the touchy steering being that its such a new car compared to my last, but most newer cars i've driven have been, while sensative, easy to control. My situation is best described as "swimming" down the highway where the only way to get the car to go straight was to jiggle the wheel back and forth to keep it from drifting right or severely overcorrecting left. I mentioned being aware of the service bulletin regarding the steering that you guys told me about, but the service dept. claimed they didn't know anything about that. So I took a tech for a drive in the car and took it up to around 85-90mph to show off the issue as bad as I could get it without getting a ticket. I'll let you guys know what comes of it when I go back later today.


In case you need something to help the dealer figure out how to help you with this, the 3 threads below are some of the more recent about the issue, and contain the coverage numbers for reference, as well. PI#1239 is also a reference that might help them look up what to do, but I think it may be have been revised or replaced more recently. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/105-ask-general-motors/102114-special-coverage-14232-a.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...tter-gm-about-potential-steering-problem.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sticky-steering-coverage-14232-letter-gm.html

When I saw or original post, the sticky/notchy steering issue immediately came to mind, as it has been discussed so much around here. However, if you're not noticing a skip/notch/detent/ sort of feeling when this is occurring, then maybe something else is going on. Your later updates to the post actually sound a lot like a more traditional steering issue like tie rod or ball joint problems.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> When I saw or original post, the sticky/notchy steering issue immediately came to mind, as it has been discussed so much around here. However, if you're not noticing a skip/notch/detent/ sort of feeling when this is occurring, then maybe something else is going on. Your later updates to the post actually sound a lot like a more traditional steering issue like tie rod or ball joint problems.


I wasn't sure if it would be a ball joint or tierod or something because of the mileage on the car sounding low for me to need to do something like that already. I don't know the history of the car prior to my owning it though to be fair.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If those are bad, it's probably damage from a curb, pothole, etc. rather than a result of wear. Every tie rod or ball joint I've ever replaced before 100k has been that way - never just wore out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mitchell said:


> My 2014 1.4 1LT same issue. Anything over 50mph the steering wheel "twitches" on smooth pavement. The car is only 9 months old with 15,900 miles, I'm the first owner.


Hi Mitchell,

Very sorry for this! I would be happy to look into this further for you, and get you in touch with your preferred dealership for assistance. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Same problem with my car at 16,000 miles now. Calling the dealer tomorrow to see if they'll try to fix it for me. My Wife's 2012 did this a while back, but the problem mysteriously disappeared, and hasn't returned.


Hey Daryl,

Looking forward to your updates regarding this. Please let me know if you need any assistance! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

So they determined that under the special coverage my car does in fact need a new steering rack. It's on order and they rented me a car for the time being until parts are in and mine is repaired. I'm quite happy with the prompt service and the easy fix. Hopefully all goes well when the car is back and repaired.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Dernz3428 said:


> So they determined that under the special coverage my car does in fact need a new steering rack. It's on order and they rented me a car for the time being until parts are in and mine is repaired. I'm quite happy with the prompt service and the easy fix. Hopefully all goes well when the car is back and repaired.


Hey there,

I look forward to the outcome! Please let me know if you need any additional assistance. I would be happy to help if necessary. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you Patsy and everyone else that assisted me with this issue. The rental that I was given. By happenstance they use Cruzes so it's an LT wi 28k on it and the steering is fantastic lol.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Dernz3428 said:


> Thank you Patsy and everyone else that assisted me with this issue. The rental that I was given. By happenstance they use Cruzes so it's an LT wi 28k on it and the steering is fantastic lol.


You're welcome! Always happy to help when needed . 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Only time I have noticed it is if I do only city driving for a few days and then hit the interstate. 
No sticking, just doesnt want to find that sweet spot. 
About 50 mi. of interstate, and she is fine.


----------



## cdncruze (Dec 9, 2012)

I received a recall for this if I have this issue, which I can't detect that I have.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, even if I were to drive my Cruze at 90 mph, would never admit to it on an open board. Big brother is always watching.

Cruze has a very powerful electric motor, while I never measured the current flow is using an 80 amp fuse. Controlled by a torque sensor, and if that fails intermittently, kills the motor. No power steering period and like trying to turn over a heavy rock.

Happend to my new Cruze with under 1K miles on it. Only solution offered by GM was to replace the entire rack. But also need special equipment to adjust the firmware that controls it.

Since then, about 32K miles ago, the steering has been perfect and tracks very well. Glad this didn't happen when my wife was driving this thing, could have ended up in a major accident. She can't even remove a lid off a jar let alone use severe force on a steering wheel. And it took some major force to keep this car under control.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Ha, even if I were to drive my Cruze at 90 mph, would never admit to it on an open board. Big brother is always watching.


90mph is only 5-10mph faster than the posted speed limit on some US interstate highways. I freely admit on the Kansas turnpike(75mph posted speed) I had my cruise control set at 82mph the entire state and I was getting passed like I was standing still by most traffic(including a cruze). 

Map of maximum posted speed limits on rural interstates


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

spacedout said:


> 90mph is only 5-10mph faster than the posted speed limit on some US interstate highways. I freely admit on the Kansas turnpike(75mph posted speed) I had my cruise control set at 82mph the entire state and I was getting passed like I was standing still by most traffic(including a cruze).
> 
> Map of maximum posted speed limits on rural interstates


Interesting, See I live in a very backwards state along with a very few others. But the others are far more populated than Wisconsin and also a lot smaller.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Interesting, See I live in a very backwards state along with a very few others.



Looking at that map we are a island of slow moving cars. Hopefully the interstate upgrades adding a lane from the state line to the beltline hwy in Madison in both directions will encourage our stupid state officials to increase the speed limit.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CDOT (Colorado Department of Transporation) and the CSP (Colorado State Patrol) were both big supporters of raising the rural interstate limits in Colorado to 75 MPH. Basically CDOT and CSP wanted to set the speed limits at the 85% percentile speed on every highway in the state. Fortunately for us our state legislature and governor listed to them and not the naysayers. The result was that interstate speed ranges (slowest to fastest) actually halved and improved safety.

At CDOT's requiest, CSP is actually enforcing the state's chain law on cars and SUVs. They finally figured out that if the cars and SUVs wouldn't get stuck on I-70 in the mountains everyone would do better. Our chain law actually states the for winter driving anything less than 4/32 (1/8) inch tread depth is illegal during snow storms - CSP has been ticketing drivers for less than this since last week. CDOT determines when out chain law is enforced based on road and weather conditions.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Idiot Nixon started all this BS, lowering the speed limits actually used more fuel then save it. Truck drivers were complaining the most as their truck were geared for 70 mph. Even with my Buick back then, was always averaging 20 mpg, dropped to 17 at the lower speeds. Peak torque was geared at 70 mph.

And besides all this, 90% of the driving was done in congested cities with no changes in speed limits. Ha, even back then could only do 5 mph on the Dan Ryan. 

But I have to admit, get far better fuel economy with the Cruze even driving at 63 mph as compared to 72, about 5 mpg better.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I called my dealer yesterday about getting this fixed. Made an appointment for this coming Tuesday. Looking forward to getting it fixed.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Took my dealer over a week to get in a new steering rack. Ha, had a brand new car and couldn't even drive it. Verified the problem, then said they had to order a new rack.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Daryl said:


> I called my dealer yesterday about getting this fixed. Made an appointment for this coming Tuesday. Looking forward to getting it fixed.


Hi Daryl,

We look forward to your updates with this next week. Be sure to let us know if you need any additional assistance. Have a Happy New Year! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Got my steering rack replaced on Monday. Due to the holidays it took a little longer for the rack to come in. Now I'm having to relearn how this car steers as it's a lot more sensitive in the straight ahead position than it ever was before. Makes me wonder if the real issue wasn't a design decision that went south on GM - desensitize the steering while driving straight ahead to reduce the amount of input needed to maintain straight travel.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

FWIW, there is a class action suit against GM for the steering problem with the Volt.

Chevrolet Volt Steering Defect Leads to a Class Action Lawsuit Against General Motors - autoevolution


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like I have company with Cruze electric power steering issues, ha, thought I was alone. The real push behind all this is the EPA trying to eliminate as many different fluids in the vehicle as possible. Mainly to make recycling easier. 

Could go back to all ball bearing Saginaw steering and even make suicide knobs legal. Or go back to rebuildable components so the vehicles wouldn't have to be recycled so often. And the IRS could stop treating inventory as profit and only charge taxes when the product is sold on whatever profit is made.

Just saying all this stuff leads right back to our government. And doesn't seem to be by the people anymore.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> FWIW, there is a class action suit against GM for the steering problem with the Volt.
> 
> Chevrolet Volt Steering Defect Leads to a Class Action Lawsuit Against General Motors - autoevolution


The Volt, Cruze, Sonic, and Equinox are all included in GM's steering rack warranty extension. I wonder how long before the NHTSA orders a recall for this so that dealers don't play the "we don't know anything about this" or "you're out of warranty" games.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> The Volt, Cruze, Sonic, and Equinox are all included in GM's steering rack warranty extension. I wonder how long before the NHTSA orders a recall for this so that dealers don't play the "we don't know anything about this" or "you're out of warranty" games.


And yet, with volume of these uses, GM still haven't figured out what the root problem is so it can be fixed once and for all. I find it dumbfounding that extending the warranty, paying for the labor and parts to replace the rack and software, and not fixing what is most surely a design flaw; is cheaper than fixing the problem. Can anyone say "ignition switch"? NHTSA will wait until someone dies from this problem. 

It will be interesting to see if the 2nd gen. Cruze has the problem.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> And yet, with volume of these uses, GM still haven't figured out what the root problem is so it can be fixed once and for all. I find it dumbfounding that extending the warranty, paying for the labor and parts to replace the rack and software, and not fixing what is most surely a design flaw; is cheaper than fixing the problem. Can anyone say "ignition switch"? NHTSA will wait until someone dies from this problem.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the 2nd gen. Cruze has the problem.


They did, didn't they? The steering rack for 13+ is a new part # and there's revised software that should keep the dead spot from happening.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> They did, didn't they? The steering rack for 13+ is a new part # and there's revised software that should keep the dead spot from happening.


Yes, that's true, but doesn't the special warranty extension cover MYs '11 - '14?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Yes, that's true, but doesn't the special warranty extension cover MYs '11 - '14?


Yes. The 13 already got the new rack and 11-12 are having theirs replaced. I should hope they've learned from this and fixed the 15s right at the factory. 

When I took mine in a year ago (maybe more) before this extended coverage came out, they said that the steering rack had been changed for the new models and mine would be getting the updated part. 

Guess they hadn't changed the software though, but from the description, the 13/14 models are "stick" slightly differently than the older models.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My understanding of this is that the first fix from GM was to identifiy and replace the faulty sensor. If you remember we had members get their steering racks replaced and this was the change. Then when it turned out that the new steering racks were still going to "sleep" the software was looked at. Some of our members with 2013 and 2014 cars were reporting that only the software was being updated. Thus it makes sense that the 2011 and 2012 model years are getting the new steering rack and then everyone is getting new software to control the steering rack. My understanding is that early 2015s also need the new software.

What I find interesting is this problem also exists for the Volt, Sonic, and Equinox, which leads me to believe this is a common system for all four vehicles. Given the lawsuit over the Volt I wonder if this is why GM has extended the warranties on all four models to get these fixed for those owners who report the problem without the overall expense of an NHTSA ordered recall.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is the steering covered by the 5 year PT warranty? So far no letters like the water pump extended warranty. 

Another get into your bed dealer scenario, still have to have it calibrated. Wasn't so with hydraulic, ever with my 85 Honda hydraulic rack with leak problems. Was able to buy a complete seal replacement kit for around 30 bucks and was a simple DIY project. And done right.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> My understanding is that early 2015s also need the new software.


I'm not sure about the 2015 models needing the update. When I had mine done, the tech told me that the software version he was flashing was dated July 2014, which is before the 2015s began coming off the production line. So a 2015 should have the newest software, unless some of the steering computers that were installed on the first 2015s in September-October had been produced and pre-loaded with the software prior to July.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> I'm not sure about the 2015 models needing the update. When I had mine done, the tech told me that the software version he was flashing was dated July 2014, which is before the 2015s began coming off the production line. So a 2015 should have the newest software, unless some of the steering computers that were installed on the first 2015s in September-October had been produced and pre-loaded with the software prior to July.


That's my suspicion. Also, I don't know if the 2015s I saw referenced were Cruze or Volts. The Cruze was one of the last models to make the MY transition - Volt was one of the early ones.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Is the steering covered by the 5 year PT warranty? So far no letters like the water pump extended warranty.
> 
> Another get into your bed dealer scenario, still have to have it calibrated. Wasn't so with hydraulic, ever with my 85 Honda hydraulic rack with leak problems. Was able to buy a complete seal replacement kit for around 30 bucks and was a simple DIY project. And done right.


Steering isn't power train. If you're curious PM Patsy with your VIN so she can check.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would feel this is a common interest question as the dealer price on a new rack and pinion is $1,121.40 plus about another four hours of labor to replace and calibrate it along with a wheel alignment.

See there is also a major recall on electric power steering specifying the exact same problem I had with my 2012:

GM recalls more than a million vehicles with power steering problems

If a firmware problem, in this old guys opinion, electrical servo servo systems are nearly as old as the hills and were made very reliable with an analog drive system. A microcontroller with firmware had no place in this critical application, they are very well known to crash.

Sill have that marketing bit ringing in my ears, use an 89 cent microcontroller in this application, they are cheap.

Yeah, I am old and falling apart, but still can hit 350 ft-lbs on a torque wrench. And takes just about this force to steer this Cruse when the power steering fails. It can be a hazard.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

Unfortunately I still don't have my car back and Chevy said as of yesterday there's still a back order for weeks on the steering rack. I was mostly mad that they inspected the car and went through it "front to back" at my request the day I picked it up and then sent me out with the faulty steering rack. Had I had an accident they'd have ended up with a lawsuit for the negligence in selling me an unsafe vehicle. I am trying to be patient with the process since it's all held up by parts availability, but I'm getting restless since this rental Cruze I have has awful tires and I can't stand the automatic transmission.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dernz3428 said:


> Unfortunately I still don't have my car back and Chevy said as of yesterday there's still a back order for weeks on the steering rack. I was mostly mad that they inspected the car and went through it "front to back" at my request the day I picked it up and then sent me out with the faulty steering rack. Had I had an accident they'd have ended up with a lawsuit for the negligence in selling me an unsafe vehicle. I am trying to be patient with the process since it's all held up by parts availability, but I'm getting restless since this rental Cruze I have has awful tires and I can't stand the automatic transmission.


Why did your dealership hold your car? Notchy steering isn't a "hold the car until repaired" issue. As for your dealership sending you out with a faulty steering rack this will depend on the timing - if the inspection was made before GM announced this service program they wouldn't have known there was an issue.

Contact Chevy Customer Care here with your VIN and dealership. Something isn't adding up in your case. It took less than two weeks for my steering rack to arrive and that time included Christmas. Unfortunately my service adviser was on vacation so I didn't get notified until I stopped and asked.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds like they used the same supplier as my Cobalt. Had the steering rack changed, the steering motor and the intermediate shaft twice.
I do want to trade in my Mazda 3 next year and keeping up my Gm Card points but not sure if I will go back to GM. Maybe Buick? 
If not I'm leaning towards Subaru


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

May or may not be the same supplier. However the issues is different. The cobalt (and several other GM models) steering rack recall was a case of faulty steering hardware that could break on the road. The current steering issue is a sensor that goes to sleep but the driver can still steer by starting with more force than expected followed immediately by correcting back. Tricky to do for the average untrained American driver but not a crash waiting to happen.

I'm sure there have been some of these cars involved in crashes where the driver claims they couldn't steer away from the crash, but I don't think any of them have been traced back to this sensor going to sleep. Emergency steering in the Cruze has never been in question - just the ability to smoothly maintain your lane at low highway speeds.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

obermd said:


> Why did your dealership hold your car? Notchy steering isn't a "hold the car until repaired" issue. As for your dealership sending you out with a faulty steering rack this will depend on the timing - if the inspection was made before GM announced this service program they wouldn't have known there was an issue.
> 
> Contact Chevy Customer Care here with your VIN and dealership. Something isn't adding up in your case. It took less than two weeks for my steering rack to arrive and that time included Christmas. Unfortunately my service adviser was on vacation so I didn't get notified until I stopped and asked.



I bought the car the Thursday before Xmas. The car was from the same dealer network's honda dealer next door to the chevy dealer. So after I picked it up from Honda I brought it to chevy and asked that they go through the car front to back regardless of cost. They did it for free and the only thing that they found was a broken trunk button and they replaced it under warranty. They already knew about the steering issue for some time according to what I read on here and they should have known to A-check it and B-know it was in need of replacement because the car was back to the dealer on the 26th where they told me it was needing a new rack and it's unsafe to drive so I was given a rental. I didn't know there was a customer care number for this kind of thing though, thought I only had the dealer to speak with.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your dealer has overreacted to the steering rack issue. It's not a safety concern as long as you pay attention to your driving. It is an annoyance however. Wiggling the steering wheel every few seconds will also keep the sensor from going to sleep. Yes, there is a customer service number in your owner's manual but you'll get better response from the Chevy Customer Care staff here on CruzeTalk.

As for taking your car in on the 26th I bet the steering rack arrives this coming week - mine took two weeks to arrive.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Obermd speaks the truth regarding part delays.

Every manufacturer represented in the U.S. has part shipping delays over the Christmas/New Year holiday as a result of most part suppliers being shut down.
As a result, folks involved in shipping generally take vacation at the same time....kinda sucks, but thats the way it is.

Rob


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's only a mild inconvenience for me waiting for the parts to come in. The issue I have is with the dealer who paid no attention to something that I feel is a big deal. This dealer has been quite a handful from th purchase of the car on so my patience ran out before even getting to the steering issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Everyone needs to understand that the water pump special program, steering rack special program, and negative battery cable special program are all warranty extensions. These are NOT recalls, so any dealership doing a pre-delivery inspection will not receive an incomplete recall warning on the car. They'll do their regular inspection, which includes a small amount of low speed driving to verify the car will turn (actually to get it into the service bay for the inspection). This small amount of low speed driving doesn't trigger the steering rack issue.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

Picked up my car this evening from the dealer. They ended up pulling a a steering rack out of a 2015 on the lot and putting it in my car so I could have it back. I guess they're going to put the one they ordered for me into the new car they have at the dealer.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Dernz3428 said:


> Picked up my car this evening from the dealer. They ended up pulling a a steering rack out of a 2015 on the lot and putting it in my car so I could have it back. I guess they're going to put the one they ordered for me into the new car they have at the dealer.


Sounds like a good dealer you have there


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

money_man said:


> Sounds like a good dealer you have there
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Not really no. They forgot to insure, inspect properly, register and do the pre-delivery stuff to my car when I bought it and also mischarged me when it came to the loan with the bank for the car. So they messed up pretty much everything there was to mess up. That's why they rushed the job to get me the car back. 

Unfortunately they didn't fix the issue at all since the car still steers the same and tracks left or right on the highway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dernz3428 said:


> Not really no. They forgot to insure, inspect properly, register and do the pre-delivery stuff to my car when I bought it and also mischarged me when it came to the loan with the bank for the car. So they messed up pretty much everything there was to mess up. That's why they rushed the job to get me the car back.
> 
> Unfortunately they didn't fix the issue at all since the car still steers the same and tracks left or right on the highway.


Tracking off the highway isn't the steering rack issue. Something else is wrong with the car.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

obermd said:


> Tracking off the highway isn't the steering rack issue. Something else is wrong with the car.


Thats what I brought it into the dealer for in the first place. I've never owned a car that didn't drive in a straight line down the road or have had any steering issues really. I'm going to take it on another road trip later this week and see if I can deal with it or not.


----------

